# Feeling naughty



## Tracii (May 5, 2017)

Today has been a busy day at work and deadline after deadline having to be met. Clients in the office and on the phone all day.:doh:
I need relief for real 
Sooo I have been thinking all day how nice it would be to get home get in my biggest PJs and just stuff myself all night to the point I can't move.
I had a dream last night where I had done that and I ended up with a huge stuffed belly that was hard as a rock.
The thought has been with me all day so I might as well live the dream right?


----------



## landshark (May 5, 2017)

The other day my wife and her friend were going to go to the gym and work out. They changed their minds and went and had a big lunch instead, dessert included. That night my wife had a big dinner too. She texted same friend and mentioned over indulging again, adding a "400 here I come!"

I'm not a feeder but I'm not gonna lie...I hope she makes it.


----------



## Tracii (May 5, 2017)

Awww HM thats awesome.


----------



## landshark (May 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Awww HM thats awesome.



Thank you!

So...did you get what you wanted? Or are you in the act of doing that now?


----------



## Tracii (May 5, 2017)

I started eating on the drive home from work.LOL
Stopped at 5 guys then Arby's.
Ate all that and the rest of the pizza I had from last night too.
I'm pretty much eating anything I find in the fridge right now.
I'm pretty full and the belly is kinda hard so I'm going to let it settle for a bit because I have ice cream in mind.


----------



## landshark (May 5, 2017)

Good for you! Take no prisoners! 

My wife just put away a pretty impressive helping of lasagna left over from last night. She had a lot of it last night too. That night she sent that text? She had a pack of cupcakes that was half empty when I got home: 4 of the 6 that were gone were in her beautiful belly!

She has definitely had her fair share this past week.


----------



## Tracii (May 5, 2017)

I'm glad she is letting go a little and that you love the results.

Its been a while since I have done a stuffing but it sure feels good.


----------



## traceg (May 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I started eating on the drive home from work.LOL
> Stopped at 5 guys then Arby's.
> Ate all that and the rest of the pizza I had from last night too.
> I'm pretty much eating anything I find in the fridge right now.
> I'm pretty full and the belly is kinda hard so I'm going to let it settle for a bit because I have ice cream in mind.



Go for it everyone needs too be naughty once in a while


----------



## landshark (May 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I'm glad she is letting go a little and that you love the results.
> 
> Its been a while since I have done a stuffing but it sure feels good.



Thank you. I'm glad she's letting go a little too. My recurring hope is she wakes up one morning and it clicks: she realizes how awesome she is and starts struttin'. She's got a bod that would drive the men of Dims wild. I've even had guys who weren't into big girls tell me she's hot. We've had women (big and small) hint that if she ever wanted to try some girl on girl they were available. She's gorgeous and people around her know it. I long for the day when she wakes up and realizes it for herself. In the meantime, I'm enjoying that she's enjoying her food and even joking with her friend about gaining. Maybe this is a good sign.


----------



## Tracii (May 5, 2017)

Ii does sound like a good sign so I hope she keeps it up and enjoys herself.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like you guys have been having fun today


----------



## landshark (May 5, 2017)

My wife just sent me out to get her a chocolate frosty. Large, of course. :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (May 5, 2017)

Its been a fun evening and I just realized I have been eating for 6.5 hours.


----------



## Matt L. (May 5, 2017)

Last year I had an all night movie night which began at around 10:30 until just after dawn. I swear I ate almost constantly the entire event.


----------



## Tracii (May 5, 2017)

If I sit down to watch movies I tend to lose track of what I eat too.


----------



## traceg (May 6, 2017)

Lol i think that might be the case with most of us well rounded people, movies and food go hand in hand


----------



## 4themind (May 6, 2017)

happily_married said:


> The other day my wife and her friend were going to go to the gym and work out. They changed their minds and went and had a big lunch instead, dessert included. That night my wife had a big dinner too. She texted same friend and mentioned over indulging again, adding a "400 here I come!"
> 
> I'm not a feeder but I'm not gonna lie...I hope she makes it.



Thanks for sharing! A delightful and delicious anecdote hehe. If I may ask, do you think, from her current weight, that she will make it soon 

Personally, I tend to stray from the "straight and narrow" when I'm recovering from being sick,such as recently. Days without much of an appetite makes me want to eat everything in site afterwards lol.


----------



## landshark (May 6, 2017)

4themind said:


> Thanks for sharing! A delightful and delicious anecdote hehe. *If I may ask, do you think, from her current weight, that she will make it soon*



I'm not sure. I'll say this: I consider it a stronger possibility that she eclipses 400 this year than turns it around and drops below 300. Not only is it easier for her to gain than lose but she's a lot closer to 400 than 300.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 6, 2017)

traceg said:


> Lol i think that might be the case with most of us well rounded people, movies and food go hand in hand


You may be onto something there guy


----------



## traceg (May 6, 2017)

Well i may be talking from experience lol


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I started eating on the drive home from work.LOL
> Stopped at 5 guys then Arby's.
> Ate all that and the rest of the pizza I had from last night too.
> I'm pretty much eating anything I find in the fridge right now.
> I'm pretty full and the belly is kinda hard so I'm going to let it settle for a bit because I have ice cream in mind.



How much ice cream did you have?


----------



## Tracii (May 7, 2017)

I didn't keep track I had 3 different kinds so I had some of each with some cake.


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I didn't keep track I had 3 different kinds so I had some of each with some cake.



How much cake? &#9786;


----------



## Tracii (May 7, 2017)

LOL I don't see why people keep track of statistics like that !!
Any way it was a bundt cake and gone in two days so I guess 1/2 of it ?


----------



## landshark (May 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> *LOL I don't see why people keep track of statistics like that !!*
> Any way it was a bundt cake and gone in two days so I guess 1/2 of it ?



Maybe he has a simulation model on his favorite Dims members and every time they report their consumption he plugs in an estimated calorie count and and hit's "refresh" on the data and it spits out an updated image of you! 

Does anyone here like Costco cheesecake? My wife can't resist. Maybe I'll pick one up tomorrow...


----------



## Tracii (May 7, 2017)

Maybe he does IDK.
Any cheese cake is good.


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> LOL I don't see why people keep track of statistics like that !!
> Any way it was a bundt cake and gone in two days so I guess 1/2 of it ?



It's out of curiosity and interest that people pay attention to those kinds of stats. 
If you ate a lot that night, inquiring minds like mine could want to know if you happened to eat an entire cake that night or not.


----------



## Tracii (May 8, 2017)

There was approx 1/2 left of the cake for your stat chart.
I did eat a lot today too but I couldn't tell you exactly how much of each item I ate.


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 8, 2017)

For the record, I have no stats to make graphs. However the closest to those I'd offer you is a pie chart 
I've been curious to know if your appetite and capacity to eat a lot has increased since you're now at your heaviest.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 8, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> For the record, I have no stats to make graphs. However the closest to those I'd offer you is a pie chart


I bet she'd like it better if it were actually a pie, I know I would!


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 8, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I bet she'd like it better if it were actually a pie, I know I would!



I agree with you but the sentiment is still honorable.


----------



## Tracii (May 8, 2017)

I would say my appetite right now being in binge mode is not normal for me and that capacity varies. The more I eat the more I can eat usually stands true.
Being Southern and a math whiz I will say "pie are round cake are square".LOL
I hope everyone gets that joke.
Pie would be awesome thanks!!


----------



## Tad (May 8, 2017)

Was walking not long after lunch today, and felt hungry but also full from lunch, so decided not to buy anything.

Then remembered I'd be passing a Harvey's (fast food burger chain) and they have quite good salads, decided a salad would actually be OK.

As I approached I wondered if salads on their own might be overpriced, maybe it would be better to get a burger combo with salad as the side?

Get inside and see the sign saying that right now you can get two burger combos for $9.99, whereas one combo is $7.99. So despite having been thinking about how full I was not long before I had a fry, two burgers (their burgers are about the size of a whopper), two soft-drinks .... and half a salad (I ended up saving the other half for my wife), and it all went down just fine 

For sure made me feel delightfully naughty.


----------



## traceg (May 12, 2017)

Im feeling a big binge weekend coming on , look out waistline lol :eat1:


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 12, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I would say my appetite right now being in binge mode is not normal for me and that capacity varies. The more I eat the more I can eat usually stands true.
> Being Southern and a math whiz I will say "pie are round cake are square".LOL
> I hope everyone gets that joke.
> Pie would be awesome thanks!!



Have you had another binge since this thread?


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2017)

Not what I would call a full on binge.
I am a compulsive over eater so I do eat a lot in general but there are times I just stuff myself silly so that I would call a binge.
My Dr considers compulsive over eating eating as binging but I don't look at it that way.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 12, 2017)

traceg said:


> Im feeling a big binge weekend coming on , look out waistline lol :eat1:


A good weekend binge sounds delightful!


----------



## traceg (May 12, 2017)

I totally agree lol and im starting early


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 13, 2017)

Well, I had quite the binge last night. Two plates of spaghetti and half a loaf of garlic bread, followed by birthday cake ice cream. I felt very naughty Funny thing, I woke up starving this morning lol!


----------



## traceg (May 13, 2017)

I binged as well , i had a couple racks of ribs out of the smoker with a loaded potatoe and cheesey garlic bread . i too woke up starved so im just leaving tim hortons with an xl mocha and 3 breakfast wraps hmmm


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 13, 2017)

traceg said:


> I binged as well , i had a couple racks of ribs out of the smoker with a loaded potatoe and cheesey garlic bread . i too woke up starved so im just leaving tim hortons with an xl mocha and 3 breakfast wraps hmmm



That sounds good! I'm going to a BBQ tonight. No ribs, but plenty of burgers and hotdogs Might be another naughty night!


----------



## traceg (May 13, 2017)

Lol i dont know about you but i love a naughty binge weekend lol , the only thing better would be a binge weekend for two


----------



## traceg (May 13, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> That sounds good! I'm going to a BBQ tonight. No ribs, but plenty of burgers and hotdogs Might be another naughty night!



Lol how can a BBQ not be a naughty night


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 13, 2017)

traceg said:


> Lol i dont know about you but i love a naughty binge weekend lol , the only thing better would be a binge weekend for two



I totally agree!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 13, 2017)

traceg said:


> Lol how can a BBQ not be a naughty night



My thoughts exactly


----------



## traceg (May 13, 2017)

Lol great minds think alike they say


----------



## traceg (May 13, 2017)

Tonights binge bacon wrapped smoked chicken breast in a bed of wild rice hmmm


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 13, 2017)

traceg said:


> Tonights binge bacon wrapped smoked chicken breast in a bed of wild rice hmmm


 Bacon makes everything better!


----------



## traceg (May 13, 2017)

Lol it does and it looks and tastes incredible


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 13, 2017)

All of this big food talk lately has gotten to me. Mind you, it's not like I need it to eat a lot. I already do at times. Tonight was one of those nights. I didn't have to work tonight or feel like cooking. I stopped off a Greek restaurant for a Gyro and an Indian restaurant for chicken biryani. I'm well full now and would like to believe I won't need to eat again later. Time will tell...


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 13, 2017)

Then remembered I'd be passing a Harvey's (fast food burger chain) and they have quite good salads, decided a salad would actually be OK.

Get inside and see the sign saying that right now you can get two burger combos for $9.99, whereas one combo is $7.99. So despite having been thinking about how full I was not long before I had a fry, two burgers (their burgers are about the size of a whopper), two soft-drinks .... and half a salad (I ended up saving the other half for my wife), and it all went down just fine 

For sure made me feel delightfully naughty.[/QUOTE]

Has anyone ever been seriously tempted to get the family combos fast food chains offer for themselves..and actually eaten them?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 16, 2017)

happily_married said:


> Maybe he has a simulation model on his favorite Dims members and every time they report their consumption he plugs in an estimated calorie count and and hit's "refresh" on the data and it spits out an updated image of you!
> 
> Does anyone here like Costco cheesecake? My wife can't resist. Maybe I'll pick one up tomorrow...



Keep telling yourself you're "not a feeder".


----------



## landshark (Aug 19, 2017)

LoveBHMS said:


> Keep telling yourself you're "not a feeder".



Eh...not really. I like the idea of my wife gaining weight and sometimes I do enjoy watching her eat. It can be erotic. If she ever asked me to actually feed her I'd do it. Feeding itself though for the most part doesn't do anything for me. It doesn't jump out as something that I have a strong desire to do and it's not something she isn't into and that I have strong desire for her to chance her mind on it. 

Not sure if we have a formal definition of "feeder" around here but I doubt I'd meet admission requirements if we did.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 19, 2017)

happily_married said:


> Eh...not really. I like the idea of my wife gaining weight and sometimes I do enjoy watching her eat. It can be erotic. If she ever asked me to actually feed her I'd do it. Feeding itself though for the most part doesn't do anything for me. It doesn't jump out as something that I have a strong desire to do and it's not something she isn't into and that I have strong desire for her to chance her mind on it.
> 
> Not sure if we have a formal definition of "feeder" around here but I doubt I'd meet admission requirements if we did.



Maybe somewhat of an "encourager" then? I think some people identify more with that than actually literally feeding someone but still call themselves "feeders".


----------



## landshark (Aug 19, 2017)

fat9276 said:


> Maybe somewhat of an "encourager" then? I think some people identify more with that than actually literally feeding someone but still call themselves "feeders".



Definitely this. I want my wife to be the person she wants to be. When she was losing weight I encouraged her and supported her. As she's gained it all back and continues to gain, while I don't actively encourage her to gain, I support her and love what I'm seeing. If she told he she wanted to gain more weight and wanted verbal support from me I'd do it.

So in that regard "encourager" is just me trying to be a good husband. If she hit the breaks on gaining today and started losing again I'd encourage her. If she's not going to do that but won't vocally embrace gaining, I'll quietly encourage her. If she goes all in so will I. Does that make sense?


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 19, 2017)

^ I understand what you are saying and would say you are "supportive" of your wife's choices/decisions but what I was talking about was more of a subcategory of feederism. Someone who encourages another to eat and/or gain but doesn't necessarily do it vocally and/or obviously.


----------



## landshark (Aug 19, 2017)

fat9276 said:


> ^ I understand what you are saying and would say you are "supportive" of your wife's choices/decisions but what I was talking about was more of a subcategory of feederism. Someone who encourages another to eat and/or gain but doesn't necessarily do it vocally and/or obviously.



I see what you're saying. Honestly I just follow her lead. If she's been eating more than usual/gaining weight and not making an effort to stem that tide, I'll "support" by coming home with things I've seen her eating. So in that sense I guess one can say I'm a passive feeder. Again though, I don't have a strong desire for feeding as an end. I do think it's hot watching her have her way with half a dozen donuts but it's more knowing and loving her as a plus size woman as whole than the physical act of actually eating.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 26, 2017)

oops, wrong thread


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 26, 2017)

Like so many posts, I am agreeing with HM.

If you are in a caring relationship with a fat partner, but are not slapping food out of their hand, you probably qualify for “supportive” or “encourager.” Depending on how you want to look at it. If my girlfriend gains weight, the FA in me is like awesome! But I don’t really fantasize about it.

Intentional weight gain is not really my thing. I don’t find eating to be erotic. It can be made erotic by actions, moaning or acting like it’s a turn on. But then it’s not really the eating that’s the turn on then. A lot of the side fetishes related to fat can be fun.

I could date a gainer, but the turn on for me would be getting the gainer turned on. I do find the confidence a huge turn on. I would assume if you want to gain weight you like how it looks. My girlfriend doing things in public that draw attention to her being fat, and sexy as hell, gives me a rush. For example, at a restaurant we were told we could sit at any table. We walked over to one where the chairs had arms. She looked around and saw a table that had chairs without arms. Then at a very audible volume she said, “Let’s go to that table, my ass is to big for these chairs.” Two table with people at them turned to look. Of course I smiled, I had to put my hand on her butt to escort her over.


----------



## landshark (Aug 27, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> Like so many posts, I am agreeing with HM.
> 
> If you are in a caring relationship with a fat partner, but are not slapping food out of their hand, you probably qualify for supportive or encourager. Depending on how you want to look at it. If my girlfriend gains weight, the FA in me is like awesome! But I dont really fantasize about it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, people are going to start thinking we're the same guy using different accounts! As usual you have described something nicely where I have failed to do so. 

Now your girlfriend sounds awesome and I love it when a plus size woman is confident enough to not only embrace but openly flaunt herself. I think my wife is slowly, tentatively reaching the "acceptance" of herself. Next will come embracing and we'll see, maybe she'll reach the flaunting phase too! 

Your restaurant story reminded me of an incident a few months ago where we were eating on the patio of a restaurant and when she stood up her butt was so big she took the chair with her. I had to discreetly push down on the chair while she stood up a second time. A pair of women nearby noticed. They both looked pretty in shape and a bit on the judgy side and smirked at my wife's predicament. Fortunately she didn't notice them.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 27, 2017)

The body positivity isn’t an everyday thing. Like everyone, you don’t always feel sexy.

It can be a grey area for how she feels about it too. In my above post, she new what she said was very likely to draw attention. So it was playful, and some sort of response could be expected from people near by.

In your thread about contrasting couples I mentioned when she and I went to a brewery, and a BBW was giving me disapproving looks for no reason. So I started pushing PDA in her face as a response. After we left the brewery I told my girlfriend what had happened. She was upset and apologized to me. I quickly told her that she shouldn’t, and that it was that girls problem not ours. My girlfriend completely agreed with me then.

Your wife’s chair issue, is also something that my gf keeps in mind when she stands up from armed chairs. There is a part of me that see how tight the chair is and thinks HOT! But then the other part of me realizes that it’s not comfortable, less hot. As that was an accident, I wouldn’t have said anything about the on lookers either. I do like to pair mild PDA immediately following when accidents like that. I think it helps take away some of the embarrassment.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 29, 2017)

Hmmm, it sounds a bit like that river in Egypt to me.

To clarify, when I was talking about being supportive, I meant in general. Whether it's changing hair color, losing weight, etc. Every day life things.

Encourager, I meant solely about feederism. Someone who gets pleasure from helping another get fat/more fat. I don't think they necessarily "get off" on food/eating per se, more of what the eating and food will accomplish. They can choose to be open about it to the world, their partner, etc (which I think is awesome) but they can also choose to hide it in which case I don't know if "helping" would be the right word, so maybe someone who hides it would just be a closet feeder?

Perhaps some open feeders (or gainers, feedees) can add something, shed some light and/or correct me if they choose or feel I have said anything in error.

I personally don't have a problem with feederism. In fact, I am very intrigued by it and have dabbled in *self* gaining/feeding/stuffing a bit (yes, all by my lonesome) 

I might be opening a can of worms and honestly, I hope to. I think it gets a bad rap but there are actual good honest people who are open to it, like and enjoy it.


----------



## Tad (Aug 29, 2017)

I feel that this is kind of &#8216;you know it when you experience it’ kind of things. It is kind of hard to describe in detail or draw the line, but here is a metaphor I use (some of you will have seen me bring this one up before, sorry for the repetition).

Consider your partner a sailboat. Encouragement is a wind blowing in a particular direction (in this case: Fatland). Sailboats can cut across a wind, even sail against a wind with more work, but it is easiest and fastest to go with the wind, and if they do nothing at all they’ll drift in the direction the wind is blowing. You provide the wind, but they decide where they are going all the same.

To me feeding is more like taking control of the tiller and steering towards Fatland; that could be entirely consensual and appreciated or it could be by coercion or it could be a back and forth battle of wills or your partner could even be telling you exactly how to steer things. (In some cases it could also involve powering up an engine to get the boat there faster, in the case of more extreme feeding measures). Now, it could be kept pointed there continually, or maybe you just dabble, both getting a thrill in occasionally pointing things there briefly then steering away again -- there are all sorts of variations &#8211; but the essential difference is taking direct measures to steer things there, rather than setting an environment in which your partner chooses how to steer.

You can argue about which is more ethical &#8211; certainly my take on encouragement is probably easier to do in a hidden way, so could be viewed as sneakier, and it may also be almost unavoidable when one partner is an FA (much like the encouragement towards appreciating a sports team if married to a super-fan, or encouragement to be outdoorsy if married to someone who lives for hiking and camping, etc).


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 29, 2017)

IMO, it’s kind of a blurry line, unless feederism is what you normally/mostly focus on. Or at least is not summed up well in a sentence or two. 

Fat9276, I don’t know that I can change your mind about it being denial. I wouldn’t say I was a feeder any more a than any of the many other fat-porn related categories. The only thing that is consistent for me is a fat woman. It’s not meant as a judgment on feederism or any fetish. It is my understanding feeders are predominately interested in feeding and weight gain. 

When dating I look for a fat partner because I want a fat partner. I am a firm believer, date someone for who they are, not who you want them to be. Before I came out, 20 or 21, I dated girls on the cross-country/swimming/track girls. I did have fantasies about these women gaining, because I was with the wrong partner, and I wouldn’t have to come out of the closet if they just gained weight. I wanted to be with fat women, but wasn’t.

Women giving into their cravings, is very hot. If my girlfriend told me she was in the mood from cheese cake. Got one, and ate half of it, and told me about it. Yes it’s arousing, but I am not imagining where I can measure it on her ass. 

So if you wanted an extreme possible example: Say I was single. I just met the most interesting woman in the world, who so happens to adore me. She perfectly fits every category of what I want in a partner. However she is less than 200lbs, truth be told I don’t really know where my cut off is. So if I was going to start a relationship with her, she would be aware that I prefer partners that north of 250 lbs (guessing, I don’t go around asking women their weights). This would be a situation where I would qualify as a feeder, and would be vocal about it. I know this varies by FA, but I don’t find thin women attractive.

However, I see this scenario being equal to this: Non-FA meets SSBBW. “You are the perfect girl, to bad you are fat” She then should proceed in slapping him in the face. Granted there is no sexualization in this guy wishing this woman was thin.

Could I date a gainer/feedee? The answer is yes. I am assuming, this person thinks they are attractive and are becoming more attractive as they gain. I love confidence in a woman. If my partner was a feedee, I would act the part for her, not like it would be a huge stretch. I would be worried about what her desired end game would be. I don’t really have an ideal size, but more of an acceptable range. But I would be concerned about possible health consequences of continued gaining. I don’t know how a feedee would feel about reaching a point when they realize they need to stop gaining. I would feel guilty if my partner started having quality of life issues. I don’t know if most feedees are satisfied just gaining some weight. Maybe I haven’t explored it, but I don’t feel I am missing out.


----------



## landshark (Aug 29, 2017)

@fat9276, I'm definitely not going to argue because despite never considering myself a feeder or actively pursuing that, I have been excited lately at my wife's weight gain. There's probably enough overlap of interests there to make it unimportant to insist there's a distinction.

Even though I don't actually feed her I've enjoyed her recent abandonment of any effort to keep weight off and enjoy eating what she wants to eat and how much. Obviously weight gain has been a natural byproduct. While this is happening I've been more assertive in how I praise her body. That's unrelated to the weight gain itself and more a product of learning a few things about how she wants to receive affection. Still the timing has coincided closely with some recent weight gain and even though I know she hasn't fully embraced herself she seems to be responding positively.


----------

